# My Best Fox Valley Fireball



## e-spice (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 26, 2022)

Excellent! How many flowers are each spike holding?


----------



## monocotman (Jan 26, 2022)

Stunning!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 26, 2022)

That is special.


----------



## Ray (Jan 26, 2022)

You have always been my idol when it comes to phrag growing.

That is excellent!


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 26, 2022)

WOW!!!


----------



## paphman (Jan 26, 2022)

That is exceptional!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 26, 2022)

Gorgeous  e-spice! Beautiful photo!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 26, 2022)

Frame the picture!
Beautiful flower and excellent growing.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 26, 2022)

Too many adjectives to describe. Just amazing. Added to my wish list


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 26, 2022)

I normally don't get too excited about Phrags but this is just wonderful. Wow!
Congratulations!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 26, 2022)

I really appreciate all the nice comments. I really love Fox Valley Fireball. I have several of them.



Djthomp28 said:


> Excellent! How many flowers are each spike holding?


Only two at the moment but it will hold three. It held three as a first bloom seedling with a single growth.



Ray said:


> You have always been my idol when it comes to phrag growing.
> That is excellent!


You're too kind Ray. I might have given up on them years ago if it wasn't for your semi-hydro techniques. I still grow all my phrags semi-hydro.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 31, 2022)

e-spice said:


>


Lovely and congratulations on great growing.


----------



## abax (Jan 31, 2022)

Splendid is the only word appropriate for this gorgeous Phrag.


----------



## LadySlipper (Feb 2, 2022)

Awesome. Congratulations, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2022)

Yay besseae hybrids! Send it to me.


----------



## Hien (Feb 2, 2022)

truly outstanding


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 2, 2022)

Very nice; looks like it's been grown well and bloomed to perfection.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Feb 2, 2022)

e-spice said:


> You're too kind Ray. I might have given up on them years ago if it wasn't for your semi-hydro techniques. I still grow all my phrags semi-hydro.



Could you let us have a peek at the semi-hydro containers they’re in?


----------



## Hegel74 (Feb 3, 2022)

Incredible view, congratulations, great shape and red color. Unfortunately is almost impossible to find great red hybrid like this or red wing here in Europe. Let me know this semi-hydro technique please.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 4, 2022)

WowZa, great flower form and colour. I had bought a gorgeous FireBall plant from Fox Valley many moons ago but sold my phrag collection. It was one of my favorite phrags.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 4, 2022)

wow!!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 20, 2022)

Stunning!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 20, 2022)

E-spice, where did you obtain it?


----------



## e-spice (Feb 22, 2022)

Greenpaph said:


> E-spice, where did you obtain it?



I got it from Tom at Fox Valley Orchids.


----------

